# Juwelenschleifer addon gesucht!



## Hisaya (25. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Suche das besagte Juwelenschleifer addon wo man die Leute einfach nur anwhispern muss mit der Farbe etc und es dann automatisch postet, weil ich verliere bei der unmenge an Edelsteinen die übersicht!

Thx!


----------



## Tomlenoir (22. März 2007)

Hat keiner ne Ahnung, wie dieses Addon heist bzw.. wo man es bekommen kann?

Thx 2 all!


----------



## Enemy82 (22. März 2007)

nennt sich Gemlist


----------



## Tomlenoir (23. März 2007)

Dank Dir.

Tom


----------



## icomeinpeace (25. März 2007)

Jo, Wahnsinnsaddon! Ich liebe das Teil!
Is btw n Export von Echantlist.
Hab nen interessanten "Bug" mit dem Teil:
Teilweise kriegen die Leute auch ne Liste, wenn ich ihnen "!gem blablabla" whispere.
Hat das auch jemand? kann man das iwo ausschalten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lohtar (17. April 2008)

nettes addon


----------

